
Create animated scrolling website with ScrollMagic – HelpDev - helpdev
https://helpdev.eu/create-animated-scrolling-website-with-scrollmagic/
======
solarkraft
I used ScrollMagic in 2014 and quite enjoyed it. I think it should still be a
pretty good library.

The article is "meh" (and wrong about jQuery being required), for more
technical details have a look at its Github page:
[https://github.com/janpaepke/ScrollMagic](https://github.com/janpaepke/ScrollMagic)

